# Taper attachment question



## Abody711 (Jun 28, 2022)

Bought a South Bend taper attachment. I noticed the piece that attaches to the side of the apron saddle has the two bolt holes but not the two locator holes. Do I drill locator holes or do I remove the pins?


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jun 28, 2022)

The pins are to ensure that it goes back exactly when removed and re-mounted. Once you have it properly mounted, the holes should be drilled & taper reamed (the pins are tapered I believe).


----------



## benmychree (Jun 28, 2022)

I assume that your lathe did not come with a taper attachment, but the bolt holes were there from the factory, yes the pins are important especially to keep alignment of the cross feed screw.


----------



## SLK001 (Jun 28, 2022)

The pins are there because of the complicated procedure to mount a taper attachment.  Once you get it correct, you'll want to be able to remove and remount the TA with little effort.


----------



## benmychree (Jun 28, 2022)

SLK001 said:


> The pins are there because of the complicated procedure to mount a taper attachment.  Once you get it correct, you'll want to be able to remove and remount the TA with little effort.


Once mounted, there is little reason to remove it; the TA has two valuable functions, that of cutting tapers, and its weight to help to hold down the back of the saddle.


----------



## SLK001 (Jun 28, 2022)

benmychree said:


> Once mounted, there is little reason to remove it;


Agree.


benmychree said:


> (T)he TA has two valuable functions, that of cutting tapers, and its weight to help to hold down the back of the saddle.


There's also a gib back there that provides most of the hold down power.


----------



## benmychree (Jun 28, 2022)

SLK001 said:


> Agree.
> 
> There's also a gib back there that provides most of the hold down power.


On an older worn machine, the gib does little holding down without causing binding closer to the tail end.


----------



## bac1972 (Jun 29, 2022)

View attachment attachment 1.pdf

	

		
			
		

		
	
Here’s the instructions for fitting the attachment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abody711 (Jun 29, 2022)

bac1972 said:


> View attachment 411969
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. Found a clearer copy of the form at http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/1617/17785.pdf


----------



## SLK001 (Jun 29, 2022)

Abody711 said:


> Thanks for the information.



You neglected to tell us what lathe you have, so the pertinent installation instructions can't be resolved.


----------



## Abody711 (Jun 29, 2022)

SLK001 said:


> You neglected to tell us what lathe you have, so the pertinent installation instructions can't be resolved.


Heavy 10


----------



## gard (Jul 5, 2022)

Abody711 said:


> Thanks for the information. Found a clearer copy of the form at http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/1617/17785.pdf


Thanks for posting that, I have scraped in the cross slide dovetail, the gib is fitting nice, next I may have to go thru some of the checks in that document to adjust for the fact that the cross slide sits a little lower now.  The SB 10L has what I assume is a factory installed taper attachment.


----------

